

Chart of the Day: Google is still a one-trick pony - dstein
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-search-profit-2010-10?utm_source=Triggermail&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Silicon+Alley+Insider+Chart+Of+The+Day&utm_campaign=SAI_COTD_101510

======
nozepas
Probably google's profit is much bigger in search market because you are more
directed to searching for information on a service you may buy (and so, a
company may be interested in advertising) than when you are watching a youtube
video.

From my personal user point of view, i have searched very few times in youtube
(just as an example) for a company or a product and then clicked on an ad.
Just on the other side, i have done such thing many times on google.

